# Congrats Toni Ransfield



## tjseagrove (Sep 23, 2011)

Just got a copy of a new pen turning book by Walter Hall and in the gallery section, Toni is one of the featured pen makers.

"...she is widely recognized by pen makers as a leader in the field of polymer clay work." page 159

Good job getting listed as the "expert" !!!!

Tom


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 23, 2011)

wow! congrats Toni!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 23, 2011)

Way to go Toni. Great job.


----------



## LouCee (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cool, congrats Toni!


----------



## Fred (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations Toni. Your reputation is growing very well throughout the industry.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 23, 2011)

Well done Bat girl, see what happens when you leave the cave.


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 23, 2011)

Fantastic, Toni! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations Toni, that's great.


----------



## Toni (Sep 23, 2011)

tjseagrove said:


> Just got a copy of a new pen turning book by Walter Hall and in the gallery section, Toni is one of the featured pen makers.
> 
> "...she is widely recognized by pen makers as a leader in the field of polymer clay work."
> 
> ...



Did not realize the book was out on the shelves for sale  It is pretty exciting being in the book!! 

Thank you everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool!!! Does that mean you are famous?


----------



## Richard Gibson (Sep 23, 2011)

Glad we have such a famous person on the forum to impress us. Seriously, a well deserved placement in the book.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 23, 2011)

woot woot!  You go girl!!!


----------



## Toni (Sep 23, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> Cool!!! Does that mean you are famous?



I dont know



witz1976 said:


> woot woot!  You go girl!!!



LOL:biggrin:


----------



## tjseagrove (Sep 23, 2011)

And she was one of 7 listed...


----------



## TomS (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats. Well deserved. Couldn't have happened to a nicer person.

Tom


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 23, 2011)

You go, Bat Girl!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 23, 2011)

She's more than famous.... She's infamous! :biggrin:

Congratulations!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations Toni!!  Your work is outstanding and you deserve the recognition.

Sent from my iPhone because it's smarter than Ron's


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations Toni. You're the man.


----------



## OOPS (Sep 23, 2011)

WOO HOO, Toni!  I can't wait for you to come to our town on your world tour.

Meanwhile, just post more photos of your work, to keep us going until you get here.

Congrats!


----------



## eldee (Sep 23, 2011)

Way to go Toni. Great work.
Bat girl?


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 23, 2011)

Congrats and fabulous work to get there....does this mean prices go up?


----------



## TheRealSmith (Sep 23, 2011)

Way to go!!:biggrin: Your work is so amazing...:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 24, 2011)

That's great news, congrats Toni!


----------



## RichB (Sep 24, 2011)

Great Job Toni.  Our customers are amazed at your work.  You do a one of a kind fantastic pen blank.


----------



## penmaker56 (Sep 24, 2011)

Toni, congratulations on being in the book! But I do not need a book to tell me that you are an expert in your field...your work says it all!


----------



## Toni (Sep 24, 2011)

eldee said:


> Way to go Toni. Great work.
> Bat girl?



Bat girl is something between Roy and I.  LOL

Thank you Everyone!!


----------



## Hubert H (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats - easy to see why it happened.  Great work!  HWH


----------



## wizard (Sep 25, 2011)

Toni, I love it when *Outstanding Things Happen to a Gifted Artist and an Outstanding Person !!!!* Proud of you!!! Doc


----------



## fiferb (Sep 25, 2011)

Way to go, Toni! Your work is amazing and deserving of expert recognition.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 25, 2011)

That is great.  Your work is always amazing to me, it is pure magic how you make those amazing films.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Sep 26, 2011)

Congrats Toni!  Very well deserved!


----------



## LEAP (Sep 26, 2011)

GOOD FOR YOU!!
A much deserved honor!


----------



## buckobernie (Sep 26, 2011)

Toni, good for you. bernie      PS my wife loves her pens.


----------



## Tom D (Sep 26, 2011)

Congrats Toni, it's well deserved. Your blanks and pens are FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brittleheart (Oct 10, 2011)

Toni, I told you your work deserved to be in there!!

Just for information folks, I have had a few e-mails etc. asking whether the book published by Taunton in the US is the same as the one published by GMC in the UK. 

The answer is yes, they are the same, Taunton just chose to use a different title and cover so please don't buy both. 

The UK version is "Pen and Pencil Projects -A Guide for Woodturners" (ISBN 978-1-86108-836-9) available from GMC publications 

The US version is Complete Guide to Turning Pens & Pencils (ISBN 978-1-60085-365-4) available from Taunton

Walter Hall


----------

